
Nasdaq to Delist Long Blockchain as Pivot from Tea Fizzles - senthil_rajasek
https://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2018/04/11/nasdaq-to-delist-long-blockchain-as-pivot-from-tea-fizzles/
======
dotcoma
You mean blockchain ain't useful to create better iced tea?

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Who woulda thunk it?

------
cwperkins
Wow, I didn't see this one coming.

